# Saunders’ Wing - Pass Along



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

High Desert Flipper very generously passed along a Saunders' Wing to me. After some guidance and encouragement from Chuck Saunders, and a reasonable amount of practice, I am now a Wing fanatic.

I would like forum members to have an opportunity to shoot this innovative and evolutionary slingshot. So, if you are curious about the Wing - here is your opportunity.

This is a pass-along - not a contest or a giveaway. As long as we all cooperate, everyone who participates will be able to shoot HDF's Wing.

Here's how it works:

Post here if you want to participate. I will send the Wing to the first forum member on the list, who can shoot it for a reasonable period of time and then send it to the next forum member. I will keep a running list here, to track the Wing's travels and make sure that everyone gets to shoot it.

I am going to include a notebook in the shipping box, to write observations and/or messages. Please use this thread for post Wing-related questions and comments.

In keeping with forum traditions, I will also include a few extras in the shipping box. Feel free to add or take extras - but please do not hijack the Wing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What sets the Wing apart from other commercial slingshots ? What guidance or advice did Chuck Saunders pass on to you ?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for your questions.

The open grip and the banding system set the Wing apart. I do not know of any other commercial slingshot that is designed to be shot with an open grip. Once you learn to trust the tether, it really makes a difference in my accuracy. The banding system is very simple and very secure. Unlike other clip systems, it does not rely on a screw or bolt.

Initially, Chuck helped me with some questions about the banding system. We had some additional discussions regarding the Wing's development and Saunders' design philosophy. We also discussed open grip, trusting the tether, and ammo selection. The best advice Chuck gave me is to approach the Wing with an open mind.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Tobor8Man said:


> Thanks for your questions.
> 
> The open grip and the banding system set the Wing apart. I do not know of any other commercial slingshot that is designed to be shot with an open grip.


You do realize that any slingshot with a lanyard can be shot with an open grip and do the archery drop.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Hoggy - shall I add you to the pass along list?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

yes, i am in. thanks to both you and HDF


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your questions.
> ...


Thanks for your insight. I have tried the open grip w/ other slingshots w/ a lanyard and it does not work the same for me.

Please let me know if you want me to add you to the pass along list.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

hoggy said:


> yes, i am in. thanks to both you and HDF


Excellent -

Hoggy is now #1 on the pass along list.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Please put me on the list.

Here's Chuck's vid on the Wing. 




Thanks for the pass along!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Excellent! Our list thus far is:

Hoggy

KawKan


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Love it! Let the wing fly around and keep a log of it's adventures! I saw a similar thing with a classic Bear takedown recurve but never connected the dots to think of doing it with slingshots like you have. I'll have to consider putting a few more out there. I would offer up a Scorpion next since people have asked about them several times here- I am really enjoying mine currently but am not willing to let one of those go just yet. I found the wing different and fun to figure out. I hope all who get a turn enjoy the experience.

Also have to say I am really impressed with a lot of slingshot companies. I never contacted Saunders but have heard he is great about getting back to people personally. I have contacted Pocket Predator and Simpleshot and they were excellent about getting back with helpful responses. Would be nice if all companies worked that way.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm not in-i have too many frames as it is- but am interested in experiances and thoughts with this creature,,sounds like a fun go round


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I did a presentation of the "Wing" slingshot a few years ago - see it here:






A cool shooter with an original style that is hard hitting too (.50 cal. steel). B)


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Wow, very well done professional video!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Hoggy - tried to send you a PM - I think that your in-box is full.

Please PM me with your mailing address.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

okay, i deleted some old messages.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

hoggy said:


> okay, i deleted some old messages.


Got the same error message "The member hoggy cannot receive any new messages."

Can you PM your mailing address to me? Thanks!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tobor8Man said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > okay, i deleted some old messages.
> ...


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Hoggy - no worries - got your address and sent you a PM back.

Hope you enjoy the Wing.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Pebble Shooter said:


> I did a presentation of the "Wing" slingshot a few years ago - see it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome video,and a very interesting sling.Thanks for the visual.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I think it's a great idea, count me in as well.

We did something similar a few years ago, a frame was passed on between members and people shot it, signed their name to it and passed it on to the next guy.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Heck Yeah count me in! Always want to try new things

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out the stickshooter and shuttle crafts,maybe in a year or so,LOL


----------



## Plinko Calmie (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm not putting in for the list, I just want to say I think this is cool. Thanks for that.


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

I would love to be added to the list as well.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your interest and participation. I will include a notebook in the package so that we can sign it and record any thoughts/advice. Please also post your impressions here. I will keep track of the list. Just post here or PM me if you have any questions about where to send the Wing next.

Here is our participant list thus far:

Hoggy

KawKan

Devil's Son in Law

StanKard757

sbevans311


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

The Wing is Flying

On its way to Hoggy - hope you enjoy it.

A few extras in the box - including some Clod Poppers clay ammo. Except for the Wing, feel free to remove or add to the box. When you are done - please pass it along to KawKan.

This list remains open - post here if you are interest.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Here are my thoughts on the Wing - I shipped it out a couple of hours ago and miss it already!

Background

Saunders pioneered wrist-braced slingshots in 1954. Although not a wrist-braced slingshot, the Wing builds on this heritage. It is designed to be shot with an open grip, similar to an Olympic recurve bow.

Appearance

Unusual - could be a 1950's sci fi movie prop or something from Batman's utility belt.

Material

Thin plastic made me wonder about durability. After several shooting sessions, it is very sturdy. The thin material makes a light slingshot. Keep in mind that the Wing jumps out of your hand during release and follow through.

Band Attachment

Flat bands only. Very simple attachment with a proprietary plastic clip.

Grip

Pinch grip only. Designed for an open grip. It took some practice to get used to the slingshot flying out of my hand on release. My advice here is to focus on the target and the release, trust the lanyard, and don't think about the slingshot. Once I got used to the open grip, my accuracy increased dramatically.

Accuracy

I prefer hammer grip, OTT, and wide fork gaps. Generally, my shots tend to be high and I often end up aiming well under the target.

Not so the Wing.

The Wing is my most accurate slingshot. It lines up in my hand and zeros on the bullseye with the corner of the top fork. Saunders recommends large ammo. I am having a blast (literally) with Saunders' Clod Poppers (1/2" clay).

Observations

Because of the variables in slingshot shooting, I usually avoid recommending a particular slingshot. A slingshot that is a tack driver for me may be a disaster for you.

The Wing is a very unusual design. There is a learning curve, some part of which is overcoming the mental part of shooting the Wing. I admit that I was more than skeptical at first about shooting with an open grip.

With that caveat, if you enjoy pinch grip, flat bands, and OTT, definitely try the Wing. I find it comfortable and accurate. In fact, it is now my favorite slingshot.

Summary

Fun, accurate, and highly recommended. Approach the Wing with an open mind. Take the time to learn to shoot with an open grip. Definitely shoot it with Saunders' Clod-Poppers.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i, out the gate, broke two rules. i shot it without the out of hand flop and i used dollartree marbles. i like it, but i'm not comfortable with the out of hand flop. i shot marbles because i didn't want to use up the clodpoppers. thanks for the chance ot shoot this frame. as you see, i got a bull and two near bulls.

here's the 1st 28 shot results, also the box


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Hoggy - you are welcome and glad you are enjoying it. That is some good shooting!

Please don't worry about the rules. You should shoot it how you want to. I shot it with a closed grip for several weeks before I trusted myself to shoot with an open grip. I noticed a big difference in accuracy with the open grip.

Marbles should give you the same result as clod poppers. The clod poppers are stronger than they look and can be shot repeatedly in a catch box. If they get used up, I can always send some along to replenish the box.

When you are done shooting it - please pass it along to KawKan.

Have fun!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

A reminder to all - the pass-along list remains open - please post "I'm in" and I will add you to the list.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

The Wing is getting ready to fly.

KawKan is up next. PMs sent to Hoggy and KawKan. Let me know if you need anything from me.

List is open - "I'm in" or the equivalent is all it takes try the Wing.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

what i put in:














what i took out:








mailing the box to KawKan tomorrow.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Put me on the list :thumbsup:


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

cromag said:


> Put me on the list :thumbsup:


Welcome to the Pass Along cromag. Here is the pass along list

Hoggy

KawKan

Devlis Son in Law

StanKard757

sbevans311

cromag

Hoggy is mailing it to KawKan.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

hoggy said:


> what i put in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great trade Hoggy! Enjoy that Tac Hammer.

There are a few extras in the box. Other than the Wing, feel free to take out and put in your own extras.

There is also a notebook if you want to make some comments or just sign.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Wing Pass Along arrived today.

Yes, opening the box is kinda like Christmas. Lots of fun stuff in the box!

I tried a few shots with 3/8-inch steel, 36-inch draw and 56-inch draw. Both with bands I'm familiar with - .55 Precise and .55 Sumeike. Changing bands was easy and fairly intuitive.

It was easy to dial in. Shot to shot consistency was good.

I think I always shoot with a relaxed grip, and I shot this with all the fingers on my holding (left) hand splayed out, away from the grip. But the Wing has not fallen out of my hand yet (about 60 shots). Perhaps my pinch grip is firmer than I thought.

I'm looking forward to a couple more shooting sessions.

The only irritating thing I found so far is the lanyard. The way it's configured, it wants to stick up straight above my wrist and into my line of sight. I slipped it into my shirt cuff today, just to get it out of the way.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for the observations KawKan. Glad you are enjoying the Wing.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Please add me to the list. I would love to give it a shot too. This is very interesting and happy to participate.

Thanks


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome Palmettoflyer - you are added to the list, which now includes the following:

Hoggy -finished and mailed to KawKan

KawKan - current shooter

Devil's Son in Law

StanKard757

Sbevans311

cromag

Palmettoflyer

The list remains open, fellow slingshot enthusiasts. Join at any time. A simple "I'm in" (or any equivalent expression) is all it takes to try this innovative slingshot.

Shoot safe and have fun!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Got a great day to shoot and made a couple of vids.

One is just shooting.






One is shooting butterfly.






The last is my method for securely attaching thin latex.






Having a lot of fun, but I guess I'll have to pack this up for Jake (DSIL)!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Great videos KawKan - thanks so much for posting. Let me know if you need help contacting DSiL - our next shooter.

The pass-along list remains open. A simple "I'm in" or the equivalent and I will add you to the pass-along list.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

@hoggy please
Is that a scout with the pinch grip points removed to use hammer grip?
I tried to zoom to see logo but not enough resolution.
If so how did, do you like, dislike it please?
I do not have hammer grip and never shot one 
but have 3 scout copies bought before even knew they were clones.
As they are so cheap would consider pinch to hammer mod for new found full B fly training.
THX
ukj


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ukj said:


> @hoggy please
> Is that a scout with the pinch grip points removed to use hammer grip?
> I tried to zoom to see logo but not enough resolution.
> If so how did, do you like, dislike it please?
> ...


the jute wrapped frame is a tac hammer made by pocket predator


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

@ MR Hoggy
THX for answer.
But very strange that now if I zoom can clearly
see P P logo that I was almost sure I could not make last middle of the night.
Maybe just my little vliiage wifi.
And just now I check again, zoom, cant make out logo again, could also be my many many years old iphone.....
ukj


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Checking in to see if anyone needs help with the pass along. When KawKan is done, the Wing should be sent to Devil's Son in Law. Please let me know if either of you need any help.

Other than the Wing, please enjoy swapping some of the extras. Take or leave what suits you.

Please remember to sign the notebook and leave a note if you wish.

The list is open if anyone else would like to try the Wing. Post here (I'm in or the equivalent) and I will add you to the list.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The Wing is flying to DSIL as we speak.

This morning it had made it though Kansas City and into Detroit. Should be out in the woods with Jake by Saturday.









I added a small natty and some .55 bandsets to the package.

It just occurred to me that the Wing might look pretty good with a patented Devil's Son In Law butt cap. I don't know...oak might go well with that black plastic...

Also, I did try out the clod poppers. They performed well on this can.'









That hit on the can rim was the only one that broke a ball. They are pretty sturdy!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for the update and the generous contributions to the pass along box, KawKan. That natty looks amazingly like one that I built.

Glad you tried the clod poppers. I was surprised at how tough they are. I have shot them multiple times into a catch box.

I highly recommend that pass along participants try the clod poppers.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I am gong to decline my opportunity to shoot the Saunders at this time and have notified Sbevans311 by pm to go on and make Monroe a happy camper a little sooner.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

cromag said:


> I am gong to decline my opportunity to shoot the Saunders at this time and have notified Sbevans311 by pm to go on and make Monroe a happy camper a little sooner.


Noted - let us know if you change your mind.

Here is the updated list:

Hoggy -finished and mailed to KawKan

KawKan - finished and mailed to DSiL

Devil's Son in Law

StanKard757

Sbevans311

Palmettoflyer


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

The wing looks like a sweet sling i been wondering if I should get one.

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

kasperthelost said:


> The wing looks like a sweet sling i been wondering if I should get one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


My favorite slingshot - capable of great accuracy. There is some learning curve to the grip - but worth the time and effort.

Do you want me to add you to the pass-along list so that you can shoot it and arrive at your own conclusions?


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes, please do add me to the list thank you I definitely am interested in how it works. Thanks again for the opportunity to try it.

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Adding kasperthelost to the pass-along list. Welcome!

Hoggy -finished and mailed to KawKan

KawKan - finished and mailed to DSiL

Devil's Son in Law

StanKard757

Sbevans311

Palmettoflyer

kasperthelost


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

LOL!

I think that one IS the natty you built!

The one I added is the small pale one nestled inside your fork!

It's a good shooter! And very pocket friendly, too boot!

As far as the clays are concerned, I think I grabbed 10 from the nice zippered pouch, and reused them maybe a couple of times cutting the can. Eight went back into the pouch. I know I busted one on the rim of the can. The other must have been sacrificed to the slingshot god, Oh-Wa-Tagu-Siam. (Chant the name around your campfire until enlightenment strikes! Works every time!)



Tobor8Man said:


> Thanks for the update and the generous contributions to the pass along box, KawKan. That natty looks amazingly like one that I built.
> 
> Glad you tried the clod poppers. I was surprised at how tough they are. I have shot them multiple times into a catch box.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Yikes! I forgot that I put it in there. Once again, my wife is correct - I have way too many slingshots. Hopefully someone will relieve me of it along the way.

Glad you enjoyed the pass-along. Thanks again for those videos.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Tobor8Man said:


> Yikes! I forgot that I put it in there. Once again, my wife is correct - I have way too many slingshots. Hopefully someone will relieve me of it along the way.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the pass-along. Thanks again for those videos.


Well, then it's only fair you go into her closet and start counting shoes.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

The Wing arrived here and I've been laid up in bed sick. I tested negative for strep (my symptoms) and for the virus. I'll be out of town for 6 days next week. There may be a slight delay but I'll keep it moving along for sure!!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes! I forgot that I put it in there. Once again, my wife is correct - I have way too many slingshots. Hopefully someone will relieve me of it along the way.
> ...


Not really. We are aging hippies. Shoes are an outdoor necessity as opposed to a fashion statement. The exception is my wife's Empress slippers - for special dress-up events.

For an impressive collection, I will defer to my beloved's earth treasures (mineral/gemstone/fossil collection).


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> The Wing arrived here and I've been laid up in bed sick. I tested negative for strep (my symptoms) and for the virus. I'll be out of town for 6 days next week. There may be a slight delay but I'll keep it moving along for sure!!


Sorry to hear about your illness. Rest and get well! Take your time and enjoy the Wing.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hoping you have a speedy recovery DSIL


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Take your time, get well and safe travels. I'm in no rush

Lol just make sure to sanitize it before you send it off

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

get well dsil and be safe


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I finally got a chance to get in a few sessions with the Wing. It is a clever design and a good shooter and I did well with it. On the other hand it is a rather big frame or maybe I've turned into a slingshot snob. I really like a flip the I can stick in my pocket.

My first frame as an adult was a wrist brace and I think I would have been much happier with the Wing than a "wrist rocket".

Stankard, PM me your address! I think I deleted it .


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Glad to hear that you are out and shooting.

Stankard is on deck.

The list is open if anyone wants to join the pass-along.


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

I can't wait for my turn I have been looking at a wing for a long time I so glad I have the chance to shoot one before buying one thanks again..

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Greetings Fellow Forum Members -

Updating the list to make sure that we have everyone who is interested. I am starting with Devil's Son in Law as he is our current shooter.

Devil's Son in Law

StanKard757

Sbevans311

cromag

Palmettoflyer

kasperthelost

The list is open - let me know if you are interested. This is a great opportunity for our new members to shoot an innovative slingshot.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

WOop! My turn









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh yeah - that's what I'm talkin' about!

Have fun


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Already had my 70 yr old neighbor over to give it a whirl. He fell in love with the Marksman tube shooter that was in the box sooo..

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> Already had my 70 yr old neighbor over to give it a whirl. He fell in love with the Marksman tube shooter that was in the box sooo..
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Yeah - just what is it about old men and tube shooters? I will be 68 in a month and just picked up a Daisy F-16. I feel like a kid in a candy store. Can't hardly wait to finish work so I can shoot it. And that is despite the fact that I have a some very good shooters, in addition to the Wing that we are passing along.

In any event, the extra stuff in the box is up for grabs. Hoggy put the Marksman in there. If your neighbor enjoys it, please give it to him w/ some of those Clay Poppers. Tell him to join the forum - he'll be right at home w/ all the other old men.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Whoa!

@devils son in law used the Sunday Funnies for packing material. Definite upgrade from my packing job.

LOL!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Whoa!
> @devils son in law used the Sunday Funnies for packing material. Definite upgrade from my packing job.
> LOL!


I actually read them as I was unpacking it

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Late breaking rule: the Sunday Funnies must stay w/ the pass-along box. You can read them, but you must keep them w/ the box. No exceptions!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> Already had my 70 yr old neighbor over to give it a whirl. He fell in love with the Marksman tube shooter that was in the box sooo..
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Just wait Mike, pretty soon 70 will sound like a young person. Time flies and before you know it, you'll have more 70 year old friends than 30-40 year old's. :blink:

So now the pressure is on to see what the kid can do with the frame! :banana:

Just kidding, looking forward to reading your comments!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Tobor8Man said:


> Late breaking rule: the Sunday Funnies must stay w/ the pass-along box. You can read them, but you must keep them w/ the box. No exceptions!


Yes Sir

Just as soon as I finish them

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> > Already had my 70 yr old neighbor over to give it a whirl. He fell in love with the Marksman tube shooter that was in the box sooo..
> ...


I've always had "older" friends look at most of y'all.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool! It arrived, I didn't wanna send a tracking number, I just wanted you to sweat it out for a while.

Actually those are the same funny pages that were sent to me, I can't take credit for that!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Reviving this thread to see where we are at with the pass-along. StanKard757 - is the Wing w/ you?

Updating the list:

Devil's Son in Law

StanKard757

Sbevans311

cromag

Palmettoflyer

kasperthelost

Does anyone else want to try the Wing?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Got it and continuing it's flight today

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m in.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

The Wing is away!!

Had a blast with the Wing. Shot a lot of 3/8 steel and clay, tried the clod poppers. It's a very cool and interesting design. My wife and "older" neighbor who both have problems with their hands found it extremely comfortable to shoot. If there was a smaller version it would have been perfect.

First time shooting it just kind of locked in automatically finger splayed. And yes it flew out of my hand the first time. The clips took a little getting used to but once you get it down your good. I could see this could be an extremely accurate frame with little practice.
At first look the thin plastic and light weight kind of put me off but after a few shots I found my skepticism unwarranted. Put some .6 GZK on it , played with the clips for awhile and let the steel fly. Definitely use a spacer to add thickness if you use a thinner band.

And yes I already have Clod Poppers on order my wife loved them much better than the ones I get on Amazon.

Hoggy my neighbor loves the tube shooter and he says Thanks.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I'm in.


Excellent! - The list continues to grow

StanKard757 - Wing is on its way to

Sbevans311

cromag

Palmettoflyer

kasperthelost

Sandstorm


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you StanKard757 for the review - glad you enjoyed it. Have fun w/ those Clod Poppers - they are def. my favorite ammo.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

where do these clod poppers originate please,i may have to give them a try


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

skarrd said:


> where do these clod poppers originate please,i may have to give them a try


https://sausa.com/product-category/wrist-rocket-sling-shots/flat-band-and-tubular-band-ammo/

Saunders' Archery - be advised, Saunders' shipping policies are miserable. There is a $20 minimum purchase, shipping is expensive, and a $100 minimum to get free shipping. They are my go-to ammo, so I order a lot. I usually find something to get to the free shipping level.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Tobor8Man said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > where do these clod poppers originate please,i may have to give them a try
> ...


They're a little bigger and heavier than my 3/8 clay. I don't have calibers maybe 10-11 mm.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

They are half inch and slightly heavier than 3/8's steel - but I use the same set up as for 3/8 steelt.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Guys,Good info,i will look into it


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Checking in - Sbevans 311 should have the Wing at this point.

List remains open if anyone wants to try the Saunders’ Wing.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Steve contacted me yesterday for my mailing address. It should be on its way to me soon.

Looking forward to the excitement of trying something new!

Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

It has been a fun week and just put "The Box" in the mail to kasperthelost.

Wow, what a really cool slingshot frame. I’ll give it an A+ for design and innovation. Really interesting is the thought and imagination that went into the design. Looks good, feels good, and every aspect of the design was well engineered.

My shooting experience with the frame appears to be similar to the other comments I read in the log book. The fork width is just way too wide for a comfortable aim and anchor point. I found that I had to sight way down on the bottom of the band vs. the normal tip aiming point. This aim adjustment just wasn’t comfortable and did not yield repeatable results for me. What I did really like is the way that it hinges and breaks forward with the shot. Not sure if this is supposed to be an accuracy feature, but does improve the way a frame absorbs the band return energy.

So I’ll go on record of saying that if the fork width could be reduced to a range of 90-100 mm, it would be a winner. At the current size, I would never shoot it. The ergonomics are great and the simple banding technique is brilliant.

Thank you for the great opportunity to shoot the Saunders Wing and share in this unique experience. Also, great idea with the pass-along box with all the great share items. Added to the fun and paying it forward on the journey.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@Palmettoflyer - Thanks for your review! It looks as though you are holding it hammer grip. If that works for you - great! My understanding is that it is designed to be shot with a relaxed pinch grip, without gripping the handle. Pebble Shooter has a detailed review on YouTube that may be of interest. Chuck Saunders and Dan Ambrosius also have some good YouTube vids on the Wing

Also, it is designed to fall away from the hand when shot. The hinge enables you to fold it into a smaller size. I do not think that the hinge was meant to be part of the shot sequence.

Again - people should shoot it however they wish. I just wanted to comment on my understanding.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Tobor8Man said:


> @Palmettoflyer - Thanks for your review! It looks as though you are holding it hammer grip. If that works for you - great! My understanding is that it is designed to be shot with a relaxed pinch grip, without gripping the handle. Pebble Shooter has a detailed review on YouTube that may be of interest. Chuck Saunders and Dan Ambrosius also have some good YouTube vids on the Wing
> 
> Also, it is designed to fall away from the hand when shot. The hinge enables you to fold it into a smaller size. I do not think that the hinge was meant to be part of the shot sequence.
> 
> Again - people should shoot it however they wish. I just wanted to comment on my understanding.


Tobor8Man, Sorry if the picture I posted implied that I actually shot the frame with the hammer grip. Yes, it looks like I am doing that in the picture, but also note that I'm standing at my work bench and just taking a photo. Didn't mean to be demonstrating how to shoot it. Just showing off what it looks like and keeping my hand out of the way. 

When shooting the frame, I did support the frame by the wings using my thumb and 1st finger. Perhaps, my pinky and ring finger were around the handle area just enough to not drop the frame when I shot it. As Stankard757 mentioned to me, on his first shot the frame came out of his hand and fell to the ground. If you're supposed to let the frame fall on the lanyard every time you shoot it, then that is just another negative to the frame design. Whether or not the frame is supposed to break at the hinge with the shot sequence, it does. Maybe not when new, but now it is looser from shooting? But regardless of where the pressure points are in your grip, the forks are still too wide for my liking. Yes, you can adjust your aim to accommodate, but I have better frames that are spot on target.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@Palmettoflyer - thanks for the update. Yes, the frame is designed to fall on the lanyard with each shot, just like an Olympic bow. As designed, there is a clip for the grip to lock into. You should hear a positive click when you fully open the frame. Maybe the clip was damaged along the way?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Can’t help but feel a little excited. It’s movin’ right along!


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

It has arrived just so everyone knows it's status, it just got here I'm excited to try it I'll post my impressions soon, thanks again guys for including me. I'll update soon...

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

I finally got some time to shoot the wing and it's a pretty sweet slingshot not that I was very accurate with it I still had alot of fun trying it out my initial thoughts were about how big it looks in real life, I prefer a narrower gap, I can say the technique of letting it fly out of your hand comes pretty easy surprisingly I tried shooting it both letting it go and holding on to it and both ways it worked well. All in all I'd say it's a really nice slingshot well built and it's very light for its size though it definitely will not fit in your back pocket lol maybe a backpack. I had a blast shooting it and really appreciate being included I got a couple slingshots I really like alot. I know we didn't have to add to the box but I felt it only fair that since I took things out that I put some things in I hope someone down the line enjoys something I added as I have enjoyed things others added thanks again. I will be sending it along on its journey soon. Sandstorm I will message you for your address or you can't send it to me.Thanks again, Shawn.

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@kasperthelost- Thanks for the comments and glad you are enjoying it. The stuff in the box is for everyone to have fun with. Take or add as you wish.

We are close to the end of the list unless others wish to join.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

kasperthelost said:


> I finally got some time to shoot the wing and it's a pretty sweet slingshot not that I was very accurate with it I still had alot of fun trying it out my initial thoughts were about how big it looks in real life, I prefer a narrower gap, I can say the technique of letting it fly out of your hand comes pretty easy surprisingly I tried shooting it both letting it go and holding on to it and both ways it worked well. All in all I'd say it's a really nice slingshot well built and it's very light for its size though it definitely will not fit in your back pocket lol maybe a backpack. I had a blast shooting it and really appreciate being included I got a couple slingshots I really like alot. I know we didn't have to add to the box but I felt it only fair that since I took things out that I put some things in I hope someone down the line enjoys something I added as I have enjoyed things others added thanks again. I will be sending it along on its journey soon. Sandstorm I will message you for your address or you can't send it to me.Thanks again, Shawn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


Hey, thanks Shawn I’ll message you. I’m glad I saw this. I have it set to follow but I’m not notified or anything. I’ll have to look into that.
Anyway glad to hear your opinions of the wing, I’m looking forward to trying it out. Did the handle lock turn out looking ok? I know there was a question about whether it might have developed an issue along the way.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

The Wing has landed and it looks like everything is intact and well. Won’t be able to get after it tonight but tomorrow it’s game on! Kasperthelost did tell me the handle lock is working and I was able to confirm that as well. First impressions are that it looks like the Transformer toys I used to play with as a kid. Specifically, Starscream. 😆


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

Glad it arrived safely and all is well..


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

kasperthelost said:


> Glad it arrived safely and all is well..


Yep, thanks kindly Shawn, and for all the extras to look through as well! I think I see my first PFS in there! I’ll shoot the wing first before I venture into the realm of shooting my hand 😂. @Tobor8Man a quick question: I know the wing was originally intended to shoot 1/2” steel. What type of band setup did Mr. Saunders recommend for that? I know there were a couple videos but I’m not sure if he mentioned it. Or, if you’d be alright with me setting it up to try that out 😂.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@Sandstorm - if you go to the Saunders web site (SAUSA.com) there is a page devoted to Saunders flat bands (High Powered Slingshot Flat Band for Wrist Rockets®)

By all means - please set up the Wing to shoot some large ammo. Have fun!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Tobor8Man said:


> @Sandstorm - if you go to the Saunders web site (SAUSA.com) there is a page devoted to Saunders flat bands (High Powered Slingshot Flat Band for Wrist Rockets®)
> 
> By all means - please set up the Wing to shoot some large ammo. Have fun!


Awesome, will do! Let’s open the throttle on this bad boy. Decided to rain today so I can sit inside and do some research instead. Gotta Natty I need to finish too. I was having some burnout recently but this has relit the fire. Shawn threw in some great wood pieces and an f16 for me. I’m really thankful for that. I’ll be sure to take good notes. Oh and no problem with the drop down release. At least in my living room haha. 👍✌
-Ryan


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

The Wing - Final Thoughts

I started this pass-along as part of my deal w/ @High Desert Flipper who was kind enough to give it to me if I paid it forward. As part of the promise, my wife and I were generous to some local servers and restaurant owners whom we knew were having a difficult time during the pandemic. The next part of the promise was this pass-along, so that interested members would have the opportunity to shoot my favorite slingshot. The final part of the promise just occurred.

One of the members here and I exchanged some PMs about the Wing and life in general. I ust paid the Wing forward to the member. This felt great in and of itself. Just as good is that the member paid it right back with a very generous gift for my wife's birthday. I am being intentionally vague about the details - it was a private transaction between two forum members.

The details are less important than the point of my diatribe - regardless of change in forum ownership, regardless of annoying adverts (although the rather pneumatic model for the testosterone supplements certainly caught my attention), regardless of the loss of our badges (not that I earned any) and the other annoying additions and deletions, this remains the best forum I have ever participated in (and I have wasted my time on quite a few). And, that is entirely a function of the generosity and encouragement of the forum members.

So - after you are done wiping a tear away from your collective eyes - get out there and shoot, and when you are done shooting, post something here, or strike up a PM w/ another member. 

Sling on!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

🍻 LONG LIVE SSF! A long and prosperous life to us all! …🤔🖖😉🤣🤓 

Too much? Probably too much… 🤣


Sling On!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Hear,Hear! I not real thrilled with the new forum,but i am here for the comaraderie and people ,so i deal with the downs for all the ups,the folks are what make this the best


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

The forum is what we make it - testosterone supplement ads notwithstanding. @skarrd got it right - a few annoying ads are a small price to pay for the camaraderie and the people. Great folks here!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I will take credit for sharing a frame that I enjoyed but wasnt going to use much. But the brilliant and generous move to get this wonderful pass around is all on you @Torbor8Man though. Well done and fantastic to watch this making the rounds!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I will take credit for sharing a frame that I enjoyed but wasnt going to use much. But the brilliant and generous move to get this wonderful pass around is all on you @Torbor8Man though. Well done and fantastic to watch this making the rounds!


As one of those who partook of the passing, let me say thanks to both of you. It was a great experience in many ways!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’d certainly like to say thanks too! It was a great experience and actually I fell in love with the wing and was the one Tobor8man was speaking about in his post. I’m so amazed that something like an honor based pass-along can even be done these days on the Internet without someone running off with the thing. It’s a genuine reflection of the character of the members here and I think that’s pretty unique. And boy we need all of that in the world we can get.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Now I need to see if I can get some proprietary Saunders bands without losing an arm and a leg in shipping costs! 😝
I know I don’t need them, but I’m curious how they perform. @High Desert Flipper, you were the original owner of the wing. What were your thoughts on those double bands with the funky pouch? You can pm me if you like. I don’t want to ruin the thread.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Now I need to see if I can get some proprietary Saunders bands without losing an arm and a leg in shipping costs! 😝
> I know I don’t need them, but I’m curious how they perform. @High Desert Flipper, you were the original owner of the wing. What were your thoughts on those double bands with the funky pouch? You can pm me if you like. I don’t want to ruin the thread.



It has been a while, but as I recall the bands were fine. Nothing special and nothing wrong with them. Their plastic pouch was sorta neat but I prefer the kangaroo leather ones and the bands I make now. I wouldn't tell you not to get them, but will just say if you are happy with the ones you make you'll be fine. I also recall them being reasonably priced, so trying some out would probably not be a big deal.


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

The pass along was awesome had a blast and got to share some of my work. Happy to have taken part.. thanks again..


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

You know I’d like to make a sincere apology to Shawn @kasperthelost. At the time the Wing came around to me I was certainly excited but also facing a bit of a painful health issue in the background. My head wasn’t in the game and I completely forgot to share pics of this great assortment of slingshots that Shawn had sent me. The wooden ones he made.








Thanks again Shawn. I really appreciate all these great frames. I’ll check with Tobor8man and see if he would like any as well, as I mean to send him back the log book and a few other items here shortly.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

some very nice slings


----------



## markhucker74 (4 mo ago)

KawKan said:


> Please put me on the list.
> 
> Here's Chuck's vid on the Wing.
> 
> ...


what if youre right handed, but left eye dominant?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

markhucker74 said:


> what if youre right handed, but left eye dominant?


I’d probably hold my sling with my right hand in that case. Although from what I’ve read those are just basic guidelines. People tend to do whatever they’re most comfortable doing and it works out just fine.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

markhucker74 said:


> what if youre right handed, but left eye dominant?


This is just my two cents worth - not an expert opinion. 
But, mixed eye/hand dominance is a big problem for people shooting with both eyes open. It matters less if you aim with the eye positioned directly over the top band and close the other one, regardless of your handedness.


----------



## markhucker74 (4 mo ago)

using a scope with my right eye im ok, as i have a stigma in my right eye, but as long as i wear glasses its ok, with a correcting lens, my left eye no problem, obviously more strength and comfortable in my right arm


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

@KawKan brings up a pretty good point with cross eye dominance and shooting with both eyes open. I really hadn’t thought about that before, but I would assume your brain would have a difficult time discerning the proper image. 👍


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

KawKan said:


> This is just my two cents worth - not an expert opinion.
> But, mixed eye/hand dominance is a big problem for people shooting with both eyes open. It matters less if you aim with the eye positioned directly over the top band and close the other one, regardless of your handedness.



I concur. Not sure how it happened but without thinking about it I realized one day that I hold a bow with my left hand and a sling with my right. Practice enough and you can figure aiming from either side out. At least good enough to cut a can and hit the arrow stop most of the time.


----------

